# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  ibretlik bir eşek hikayesi

## bozok

İbretlik bir eşek hikayesi 


*Günlerden bir gün, köylerden birinde, adamın birinin eşeği, kuyunun birine düşmüş. Niye düşer, nasıl düşer sormayın. Eşek bu. Düşmüş işte. Belki kör bir kuyuydu, ağzı tahtayla kapatılmıştı, belki üzerine de toprak dökülmüştü. Zamanla tahta çürüdü, zayıfladı, üzerindeki toprakta biten otları yemek isteyen eşeğin ağırlığını çekemedi ve güm diye eşeği yuttu kuyu. 

Hayvancık saatlerce acı içinde kıvrandı, bağırdı kendi dilinde. Sesini duyan sahibi gelip baktı ki vaziyet kötü. 

Zavallı eşeği kuyunun dibinde melül mahzun bakınıyor. üstelik yaralanmış. Karşılaştığı bu durumda kendini eşeği kadar zavallı hisseden adamcağız köylüleri yardıma çağırdı. Ne yapsak, ne etsek, nasıl çıkarsak soruları havada kaldı. Sonunda karar verildi ki  kurtarmak için çalışmaya değmez. Tek çare, kuyuyu toprakla örtmek ve hayvanı kuyuya gömmek. 

Ellerine aldıkları küreklerle etraftan kuyunun içine toprak attılar. Zavallı hayvan, üzerine gelen toprakları, her seferinde silkinerek dibe döktü. Ayaklarının altına aldığı toprak sayesinde her an biraz daha yükseldi ve sonunda yukarıya kadar çıkmış oldu. Köylüler ağzı açık kalakaldı. 

Kıssadan hisse; Hayat, bazen bizim de üzerimize abanır. (Ne bazeni, çoğu zaman.) üstümüzü toz toprakla örtmeye çalışanlar çok olur. Bunlarla baş etmenin tek yolu, yakınıp sızlanmak değil, düşünüp silkinmek ve kurtulmak, aydınlığa adım atmaktır. Kör kuyuda olsak bile!*

----------

